# Clabbered Cheese



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

To me this is very interesting.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/1976-01-01/How-To-Cook-With-Goats-Milk-Clabber.aspx


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a great article Sondra- thanks. We used to do everything starting with clabber because there was no one selling cultures in small amts for hobby cheesemakers. We used big enameled dishpans covered with butter muslin. So nice to have cultures so easy to find now. 
Lee


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I know a lady here in Virginia who makes Clabbered cheeses and does very well. Here is her website:
http://www.southerncheese.com/Pages/sullivan.html

I remember reading on either a list or a forum that this cheese maker was able to dodge the stiff chessemaking regs here in Virginia by clabbering. Dag if now I can remember though!

I can imagine Lee that cultures are much easier.


----------

